# Ariens 921013 Deluxe 30 - slow leaking tire



## JetJock_YHZ (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I have a 2012 Ariens Deluxe 30, model 921013.

There is a slow leak in the right tire. It looses about 10psi per week.

I tried to take the wheel off and bring it to a tire shop, but the hub seems to be rusted on. Any suggestions?

I "slimed" the tire, just in case there was a rubber leak. It came with the stock tires on it last year. I also had problems reseating the tire bead, but got that to work with a ratchet-belt after a while.

I now have to go out every 3 days and top off the air for the next clearing.

Any help as how to fix my dilemma would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

Carl Warren
Waverley, Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Get 2 tubes and stick them in. Problem solved forever.


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

JetJock_YHZ said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a 2012 Ariens Deluxe 30, model 921013.
> 
> ...


Tip the snow blower forward up on the bucket. Take off the pin that holds the wheel on the axle and try to spin it. If it won't spin, spray penetrating oil on it and use a little bit of persuasion with a rubber mallet. If that fails your only hope is a torch to get the wheel off the axle. But clean that oil up first and keep a fire extinguisher handy just in case. Or just bring the whole kit and kaboodle to a dealer and tell them to fix it. Before you put the wheel back on the axle cover the axle with anti seize so you never have the problem again. You can either put a tube in the tire or order a new wheel and tire from places like amazon or eBay. Your choice. Hope some of this helps one way or the other.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Penetrating oil like PB Blaster or Liquid Wrench not WD40. WD40 isn't a penetrating oil. Tip the machine if you can and use it a few times and let it soak in. Pull the pin and find something solid that won't damage your auger and your auger won't damage it and engage only the wheel drive. If you can lean it onto the wheel you're trying to break free. It will usually break the bond between the axle and wheel plus everything is designed for that kind of stress. It beats trying to brace everything and pulling out the sledge 

Otherwise you might be looking at someone having to use a torch. Not cutting, just heat


----------



## JetJock_YHZ (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Had 2 inner tubes installed yesterday by an Ariens parts dealer in Elmsdale, NS. Problem solved! Thanks for the great advice!

Carl


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What worked for getting the tires off the machine ??


----------



## JetJock_YHZ (Dec 19, 2013)

@ Kiss4aFrog... I contacted Ariens, and they said to put duct tape over the drive handle on the left (to lock the wheels), and slowly wiggle the wheels after spraying WD-40 Rust Release around the stuck wheels. I sprayed them 24 hours in advance. Worked like a charm - wheels slid right off, so I could take them to the dealer and get the tubes installed!

Carl


----------

